# mouse droppings



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

IVE ALWAYS CONSIDERED THAT I HAD KEPT A CLEAN LOFT but RECENTLY I have lost half a dozen birds to mysterious deaths , on closer study of my loft ive discovered a few mouse droppings , 3 to be exact and realise that other evidence of mice have been eaten by my birds, after ringing round other enthusiasts ive been told mouse droppings are deadly to pigeons and as they kill them so quickly is there anything I can do other than cleanse my loft to an even better standard, or is there a remedy , ive been told bicarb could help altho ive lost 5 birds already still using it. Any advice appreciated.i currently have traps out out of reach of birds , hate to kill them but its them or my birds, ive tried humane traps to no avail .thanks jeff .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Jeff, wouldn't it be good idea to get a post mortem done on a deceased bird to find out what bacteria or other organisms were present in deadly quantities? If tests show that a bird had a bad Salmonella infection then, in the absence of any other cause, it would indeed be most probably rodents.

The presence of mice does not automatically mean that birds will get sick, but it is of course possible. 

You could get a post mortem done by Retford Poultry.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks john I will definitely look into it as these deaths are getting to me and im seriously thinking of throwing the towel in.a friend of mine has said the same thing happened to his birds when rodents were present a while ago . I myself know little of the harm which mouse droppings present but ive been informed by many pigeon people they are high toxic to birds and are deadly , all my birds went from being seemingly happy to dead in 72 hours, refusing to eat , soul destroying to witness and makes me feel im an irresponsible owner as well as helpless.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Knowing for sure what is killing them is the absolute best approach. 

If it is the rodents then salmonellosis is most likely the culprit, but I'm not sure that it could kill so quickly. Something like chlamydia could also be the problem, and it can kill very quickly.

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au/Articles/chlamydia.html

Terry


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Pigeons have innate sense about what is edible and what is not. Pigeons don't eat droppings of mice or do they? Have you seen them eating mouse waste yourself?

Pigeons especially squabs would try to nibble or eat pigeon droppings when they are deficient of vitamins otherwise I don't think they eat droppings.

Jeff,if you've found mice dropping inside your coop then pls do your birds a favour. Fix all the holes and bann the vermin's entry. Best way to live free from worries is securing the loft.

As has been stated,getting the postmortem done is best way rather playing guess games bcuz now it has become matter of life and death of your birds. Hope you don't loose any more birds and things restore to normal.


----------

